# ArrayList?! in Tabelle



## huuli (10. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bekomme ich eine Array List in die Tabelle?! 

Hab also Tabelle erste spalte name,rang 

will jetzt meine array list NAME in die Spalte Name reinkriegen?


----------



## Michael... (10. Feb 2010)

huuli hat gesagt.:


> wie bekomme ich eine Array List in die Tabelle?!


Mit einem eigenen TableModel. Es sollte hier im Forum einige Threads geben die das Thema behandelt haben.


----------



## huuli (10. Feb 2010)

hab mein eigenes Table Model von AbstractTableModel, brauch nur jetzt eine Idee wie ich meine ArrayList in Spalte A kriege.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Feb 2010)

> hab mein eigenes Table Model von AbstractTableModel

was bedeuten diese Worte, dass du drei Zeilen Klassendefinition hingeschrieben hast, aber sonst nichts weiter davon verstehst?
das ist natürlich eher ein schlechter Ansatz

wenn es dir hier jemand im Detail erklärt, hast du Glück, ansonsten lesen und Beispiele anschauen
How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)
besonders ab 'Creating a Table Model'


----------

